# Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved



## Micky (29. April 2005)

Moin Moin an alle Gummientenkapitäne und Gummihosenfetischisten. 

Ab diesem Wochenende werden bis September wieder Falschparker *gnadenlos* verfolgt. Achtet also darauf dass Ihr Eure Autos ordentlich abstellt.


----------



## theactor (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

HI,

danke für die Warnung!
Aber welchen Bereich trifft das insbesondere - also wo tritt man gerne ich Flaschparkfalle?!?
Auf dem Surferparkplatz kann man ja eigentlich nichts falsch machen...?!

 |wavey:


----------



## Micky (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Es wird im ganzen Gemeindebereich kontrolliert, das gilt sowohl für die Brückenangler (Deichvorgelände) als auch für den Bereich Leuchtturm.

Ich kenn dort die Beschilderung auch nicht sooo genau, aber einfach drauf achten, dann kann nichts schiefgehen. #6


----------



## sunny (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Danke Micky #6 .

Da hätten sie mich heute bestimmt gleich am Ar*** gekriegt.

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Mit SICHERHEIT.... :q


----------



## gerstmichel (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Auch für Autos mit OH ?

Da kenn ich Regionen, wo es.... (aber das darf man ja nicht zu laut....)|bla:


----------



## Micky (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Auch für Autos mit OH ?
> Da kenn ich Regionen, wo es.... (aber das darf man ja nicht zu laut....)|bla:


 Wo gibt es denn sowas? #d 
Du kannst zu 110% davon ausgehen, dass es KEINE (!) Ausnahmen gibt


----------



## Fränkie S. (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Hi, Leutz,

sowohl in Dahme, als auch in Dameshöved ist es aus meiner Sicht nicht notwendig, sich mit den dortigen Ordnungshütern anzulegen. In Dahme gibt's den großen Surfer-Parkplatz und in Dahmeshöved ist in der Rechtskurve nach dem Leuchtturm links ein Parkplatz, auf dem so gut wie nie soviel Autos stehen, dass man gezwungen wäre, seine Karre verkehrswidrig abzustellen.

Vielleicht lassen sich einige durch das Gatter abschrecken, das meist geschlossen ist? Daran ist jedoch ein Schild befestigt, auf dem die Gemeinde ausdrücklich darum bittet, diesen öffentlichen Parkplatz zu nutzen!

Greetz und Petri Heil an alle Wochenend-Küstenfischer,

Fränkie


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Hallo Fränkie,

danke für diesen Hinweis, ich wäre nie darauf gekommen, auf das Schild zu achten.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## gerwinator (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

moin,
ich war da ja letztens mit meim alten auch da und er hat natürlich voll inner halteverbostszuone geparkt, weil er meinte, da auf dem schild bei diesem parkplatz in dieser scharfen rechtskurve drauf stand " nur für hochzeitsgäste..." weiß nich mehr genau, war aber komisch zu verstehen...
aber mal an die eingefleischten: da darf man denn einfach so parken oder?

wenn ja hät ich recht und könnt meim alten noch ein nachträglich reinwürgen


----------



## theactor (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

HI,

coole Hinweise!!
Danke nochmal! 

 #6  |wavey:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Und wieder werden Autohalter die kein naheliegenden Parkplatz finden, weil ja sowas nicht mehr in Deutschland gebaut wird, denunziert, "gnadenlos verfolgt", angeklagt, abgeurteilt und abgeschröpft, bis nix mehr drin ist im Geldbeutel !!
Ist das übel in Deutschland, wir sollen alle schön die Konjunktur ankurbeln und Autos kaufen aber wenn ich mein Auto nutze werde ich bald schon schlimmer abgestraft wie ein .... na, sonstiger Verbrecher. Nur weil es kaum Parkraum gibt oder genügend Straßenfläche.


Ach ja..... hat da nicht schon Letztens einer sich über die Falschparker aufgeregt und das sogar mit einer Zeichnung hier im AB ???
Wer weiss was der für schlafende Hunde geweckt hat ?? Aber nun hat er das was "er" wollte.  |gr:


----------



## Skorpion (29. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

THX für die Info #6


----------



## Broesel (30. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Also ...das Parken unterm Leuchtturm, wird ganz schön teuer (da gibbet aber auch son rundes Schild, was darauf hinweist... |evil: ...habe dort selber schon nen nettes Ticket anne Scheibe gefunden (ergo..eigene Dummheit..)...nachdem ich mit Family ein wenig am Strand unterwegs war... :c


----------



## The_Duke (30. April 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Au weia Frau Maier!
Da kann ich ja von Glück sagen, daß ich dort Urlaub gemacht (und "falsch" geparkt) habe, als die Ordnungsmacht noch nicht ihren Bußgeldschreibstift angespitzt hatten  :g 
Habe auch zwei oder dreimal meine Karre beim Leuchtturm abgestellt...meist jedoch auf dem Surferparkplatz


----------



## gu-est (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja..... hat da nicht schon Letztens einer sich über die Falschparker aufgeregt und das sogar mit einer Zeichnung hier im AB ???
> Wer weiss was der für schlafende Hunde geweckt hat ?? Aber nun hat er das was "er" wollte. |gr:


 
mike, du kannst es aber auch nicht lassen? hmm #d 

wie würde dir es denn gefallen, wenn deine grundstücks-einfahrt zugeparkt ist? oder feuerwehr/rettungsdienst dich nicht rechtzeitig erreichen, weil die zufahrtswege mit falschparkern verstellt sind? schon mal drüber nachgedacht?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

:q  :q  :q  #6

Du wohnst also in Dahme am Leuchtturm oder doch lieber in Dahmeshöved??
Wie denn nun?
Oder wird hier von "Angelparkplätzen" geredet ?

Was vor Deinem Grundstück abläuft ist mir sowas von Pumpe !


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

HI,

ich muss lachen...
na dann mal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN... "gu-est" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Feines erstes Posting!  #t


----------



## detlefb (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Eventuelle Ähnlichkeiten mit natürlichen Personen oder Gu_est sind rein zufällig.
Das kann ja Eiter werden.
Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Treffen am Stoller Grund abhalten.


----------



## Louis (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuelle Ähnlichkeiten mit natürlichen Personen oder Gu_est sind rein zufällig.
> Das kann ja Eiter werden.
> Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Treffen am Stoller Grund abhalten.



Zumindest gäbe es dort kein Problem mit einem Parkplatz #6


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

tja Parklatzsorgen regieren die Republik.
Ab Bereich Strande ist ja auch schon alles voll mit diesen ekeligen Ticketautomaten. Wer das zusätzlich zur Kurtaxe zahlt ist meist nicht so vom Urlaubparadies SH begeistert. und dann max. 2 Stunden.

Hmm Louis, bin dafür Sönke mal am Stoller Grund mit dem Belly voher nachgucken zu lassen. (natürlich nur bei Nordwind :q )

Gernot #h


----------



## Louis (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> tja Parklatzsorgen regieren die Republik.
> Ab Bereich Strande ist ja auch schon alles voll mit diesen ekeligen Ticketautomaten. Wer das zusätzlich zur Kurtaxe zahlt ist meist nicht so vom Urlaubparadies SH begeistert. und dann max. 2 Stunden.
> 
> Hmm Louis, bin dafür Sönke mal am Stoller Grund mit dem Belly voher nachgucken zu lassen. (natürlich nur bei Nordwind :q )
> ...



Wenn das aber Schule macht, dann gibts bald Park-/Ankergebühren für Bellys am Stoller Grund.


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Man Louis, das sind Ideen,
by the way, kannst Du mal kurz mal aus dem Fenster AUSGUCKEN, was bei Euch so mit den Heringen läuft?

Gernot #h


----------



## Fischbox (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				Fränkie S. schrieb:
			
		

> sowohl in Dahme, als auch in Dameshöved ist es aus meiner Sicht nicht notwendig, sich mit den dortigen Ordnungshütern anzulegen. In Dahme gibt's den großen Surfer-Parkplatz und in Dahmeshöved ist in der Rechtskurve nach dem Leuchtturm links ein Parkplatz, auf dem so gut wie nie soviel Autos stehen, dass man gezwungen wäre, seine Karre verkehrswidrig abzustellen.



Ganz genau so sieht das aus. Wer zu faul ist ein paar Meterechen mehr zu laufen, der kann sein Auto gerne da abstellen wo es verboten ist, der darf sich dann aber auch nicht beschweren wenn es teuer wird. Parkplätze werden einem in Dahme/Dahmeshöved wirklich genügend angeboten (und die sind auch noch umsonst). Es gibt an dieser Stelle wirklich keinen Grund zum meckern.


----------



## gu-est (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Was vor Deinem Grundstück abläuft ist mir sowas von Pumpe !


 
das ist mir schon klar. was ich fragen wollte ist, ob du dir schon mal gedanken darüber gemacht hast, warum es parkverbote und ausgewiesene parkplätze gibt? werden parkverbote nur verhängt, um angler, spaziergänger und badegäste zu ärgern, oder gibt es gründe dafür? die zuvorgenannten sind evtl. etwas weit hergeholt, aber die küstennähe ist ja auch landwirtschaftlich genutzt. ein bauer, der seinen acker mit dem trecker etc. wg. falschparkern nicht ereichen kann, hat bestimmt kein verständnis für die gehfaulheit mancher besucher. 
viele solcher falschparkstellen sind auch unfallschwerpunkte.

ist es wirklich so schwer, mal ein paar minuten länger zu laufen, um die verkehrsicherheit zu erhöhen ;+


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Hannover,    20,5 °    heftige Gewitter mit ergibigen Platzregen.  :g 

....und wie siehts im Rest der Republik aus ?  #c
...oder habt ihr auch Verkehrsunsicherheit auf dem Feldweg ??  ;+


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Moin Mike,
Ost-Hamburg ca. 20° 
hohe dichte Bewölkung, leicht windig, aber noch trocken.

Gernot #h


----------



## theactor (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

HI,



> Hannover, 20,5 ° heftige Gewitter mit ergibigen Platzregen


Echt? Dann ist die Entscheidung, das Belly heute doch lieber nicht zu benutzen  wohl nich ganz falsch...

Übrigens, Mike, habe ich mir Deinem Tipp zufolge für das Togiak so ein SchwimmDingsbums gekauft. Ist das ungefähr, wie Du das meintest? Wie hast Du es befestigt? Ich habe mir die beiden Spanngummis ausgedacht...


----------



## gu-est (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

eckernförde: diesig, 19 ° windstille, guter touristenandrang (heller die kassen nie klingen:q oh menno die kaufen auch jeden schiet, grad ne muschelschale mit eingeklebten bernstein für 14,99 euro verkauft), aber auf solche besucher wie mike kann man hier wohl gern verzichten....


----------



## gu-est (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuelle Ähnlichkeiten mit natürlichen Personen oder Gu_est sind rein zufällig.
> Das kann ja Eiter werden.
> Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Treffen am Stoller Grund abhalten.


 
moin detlefb, die ähnlichkeit zu gu.est ist gewollt, da ich gu.est bin. bloss hab ich leider mein password vergessen, und die e-mail gibt es auch nicht mehr, so dass ich mir kein neues password schicken lassen kann. 

petri, gu.est


----------



## gerstmichel (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Hi,

guckst du hier: http://www.wetteronline.de/ siehst du wie Wetter, was schlecht ist, vom Binnenland auf unser schönes Küstenland zu kommt... :c


----------



## sunny (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Ich war am Wochenende das erste mal in Dahme/Dahmeshöved. Also ich kann nur bestätigen, wer da im Halteverbot parkt und sich ein Ticket verpassen läßt, ist selber schuld #d .

Die Parkmöglichkeiten sind mehr als ausreichend und die zurückzulegenden Wege halten sich in Grenzen. Da hab ich schon weitaus schlimmeres mitgemacht.

sunny #h


----------



## gu-est (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

na dann scheint mike ja wohl der einzige ewig gestrige zu sein, der freies parken für freie bürger fordert!
mike bitte erkläre uns, worauf du dein sonderparkrecht (abseits jeder rechtgrundlage) begründest.

petri heil


----------



## detlefb (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Hamburg windstill die Frisur sitzt.


----------



## gu-est (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

mike, was is nu? viele haben mir ja schon per bn gesagt, dass du ein sehr gefühlsbetonter, sensibler mensch bist. das respektiere ich auch. aber nach deinen markigen sprüchen, kannst Du Dich evtl. trozdem mal zu fakten äussern... ????
oder hast du in wirklichkeit keine meinung zu dem thema? willst nur ein paar hohle phrasen der autoindustrie dreschen? freie fahrt für freie bürger? *heul* das ist sooo gemein, ich bin 500km gefahren und darf nicht am strand parken *heul* eine heulboje ist wohl wirklich der beste angelplatz für dich!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Hannover,  18:30 .... musste gerade kräftig abfurz..   muss mir doch doch tatsächlich den Guest  ...ähm Gasbereich erstmal abwischen.  :q  :q  :q 

So ein Shit aber auch. :g


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

@ theactor

Jau das ist es !! #6 

Egal ob mit Spanngummis oder per Band and den 4 Ösen festgebunden.  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Wenn wir schon beim Autofahren sind  
wie sieht es den mit der aktuellen Promille Regel aus.
Sollte man die auch an der Tastatur einführen? :q 

Zum Sommernacht BB-Angeln Mike, das wird ja nun auch immer enger.
Da ich mir auch noch weitere Termine einplanen möchte, hier mein Antrag mal in den nächsten 14 Tagen einen von den dreien rauszuschmeißen.
Zurzeit kann ich noch alle 3 Termine wahrnehmen. 
Möchte aber mehr Planungsspielraum haben für andere Aktivitäten haben.
Läst sich da was machen?

Gruß
Gernot #h


----------



## theactor (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

HI,

super, Mike - dann habe ich ja mal ausnahmsweise   was Richtig gemacht!
Bin nun schon gespannt wie ein Tüt, ob es sich bemerkbar macht!

|wavey:


----------



## detlefb (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Gasalarm in Hamburg!!!!
Da zieht doch glatt eine Riesenwolke über die Stadt, Mike, du bist schuld #h

@ RR bist du noch nüchtern???


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

:q  Junx #d ne das Ihr Euch immer von diesem Gockel ins Gespräch vertiefen lasst.
:m Achja Malente grad wieder trocken nach heftigem Guss und die Hannoveraner Pfurzwolke ist schon in Sicht


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Detlef, das ist so.  

Was fürn Geplänkel. #d 

Aber das AB bleibt weiterhin spannend. #6 
Ach Sönke, was ist nun wieder ein Tüt?

See you,

Gernot #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

@ Gernot

Sorry, das soll so bleiben. Wird sich aber bestimmt bald was genaueres rausstellen.
Und dann schlag zu. #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

@ oh-nemo

Das könnte direkt sein, das die Wolke Richtung Norden abging.
Ist halt ein übler Furz, will eben zu "Gleichgesinnten".
Nach dem Motto: Wolken der rechthaberischen Furze, vereinigt euch .... und wir werden trotzdem kein Recht bekommen.  :c


----------



## detlefb (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> :q  Junx #d ne das Ihr Euch immer von diesem Gockel ins Gespräch vertiefen lasst.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> aber nur weil wir gerade nicht in Dahme sind
> und pass auf die Wolke auf


----------



## theactor (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

HI,


> aber nur weil wir gerade nicht in Dahme sind


Das wird sich aber bald ändern :g Bis dahin ist aber hoffentlich das hannover'sche Treibgas wieder abgezogen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@RR: So 'ne Redewendung -- setze alles ein, was sich freut: Tüt, Steppke, Furz, Kind - alles geht |bla: #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

*...RÖCHEL
...AAAARGGHHHHLLLLLLL....*
.......leider muss ich die nächsten Wochen wegen akuter 
Verätzung der Atemwege das Angeln an der Küste einstellen
......hier zog gerade eine ganz fiese Marke durch die Strassen
....die Bäume sind kahl, der Raps ist braun und meine Luftröhre ist.......


----------



## theactor (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

HI

@Diggel: sooo schlimm? 
Das lässt ja unschön auf Mike's Ernährungsgewohnheiten schließen...  
Und wo der Raps nun kein "Anzeiger" mehr ist... wie soll ich nun wissen, dass der Hornhecht kommt? 
*Verzweiflung* 

 |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Moin,

@Verätztor: wir werden es daran erkennen, daß der Hornie uns schon geräuchert entgegen dümpelt, also sch*** auf gelbe Blüten |rolleyes 

@Mike: vielleicht sollten wir mal die Tsatsiki-Rezepte tauschen, derartige Erfolge konnte ich bislang nicht verbuchen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## gu-est (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

lieber mike, es tuht mir wirklich weh, wie du meine fragen ignorierst. aber zeigt es doch welchen geistes kind du bist und dass meine meinung über dich nicht ungerechtfertigt ist. 
ich werd dich in mein gutenachtgebet mit einbeziehn...du armes kleines hascherl....lass dich mal drücken....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




auf der cebit und hannovermesse kann man auch gut junge forellen abgreifen...wär das nicht was für dich....?

aber um zum thema zurückzukommen. deine parkgewohnheiten würden mich wirklich interessieren...kannste mal ein bild posten...?


----------



## Gnilftz (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Oups,
schon wieder ein Lückentext...    :q 

Frisch gestärkt mit Serbischerbohnensuppe gehts jetzt an die Kyst! 
*vons wegen gegenanstinken*

Greetz & TL
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## gu-est (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

obacht, ein lückentext. oder soll ich mir den doch antun? mange skitt fiske an alle marzipanfischer....


----------



## gu-est (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

und natürlich ein 3-fach petra geil an alle internet-angler, die 500km von der küste entfernt ihren sessel vollpupen und von da ihre weisheiten predigen...


----------



## gu-est (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Hannover, 18:30 .... musste gerade kräftig abfurz.. muss mir doch doch tatsächlich den Guest ...ähm Gasbereich erstmal abwischen. :q :q :q
> 
> So ein Shit aber auch. :g


 
 mach dir nix draus, so eine flatulenz kann jedem passieren, aber mit den modernen waschmitteln bekommt man den schiet aus der büx wieder rut. 
mein süsser prinz inkontinentia, ich grüsse dich. :l


----------



## gu-est (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Hannover, 18:30 .... musste gerade kräftig abfurz.. muss mir doch doch tatsächlich den Guest ...ähm Gasbereich erstmal abwischen. :q :q :q
> 
> So ein Shit aber auch. :g


 
mein prinz, mach dir mal keine sorgen, das ist in deinem alter völlig normal, dass der afterschliessmuskel seinen dienst verweigert und der schiet in di hose geht.bei gesunder ernährung stinkt es aber nicht so stark....also hab ein herz für deine pfleger, ess mehr gemüse..


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Gu.est, gu-est, urian... nu ist das Maß voll. Einen Tag offtopic Boardies angemault und sich redlich als Forentroll bemüht reicht mir.
Du machst jetzt einen Punkt hinter deinen Triaden oder bist raus!

Tim
Moderator


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Mike,
bin leider kein Beamter der Langfristig abgesichert ist.
Ich hoffe Du engst den Planungshorizont in den nächsten 12 Tagen wirklich ein.
Dann schlage ich gerne zu. :m 

Guest, nen bisschen Gamma GT aber ansonsten alles OK? #c (Gamma-Glutamyl-Transferase)

Na, mal sehen wie es hier weitergeht

Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Mensch Gernot....sonst geht's noch....was wirfst Du eigentlich nicht ein  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Moin,





			
				gu-est schrieb:
			
		

> tuht


...machen Autos - und Analphabeten :q 

Verpiss Dich - und niemand vermisst Dich #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Mensch, Vossi da sagst was :q 
Ich wäre wirklich so gern manchmal "öffentlich rechtlicher Parkplatzwächter"
Der Job scheint ja wirklich gute Laune zu machen. :q 
Vielleicht doch mit Atemschutzmaske wegen dem Hannoveraner "Feinstaub".
Mal sehen ob ich an diesem Wochende noch riechen kann wo Heiko war.   

Mann, hier ist was los... #6 

Gernot  |wavey:


----------



## theactor (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

HI,

gute Nachrichten aus Dahme: 
War gestern mit MichaelB dort - die "Wolke" war weg! Die Sonne war da! Und ein fleissiger Übertag-Fischer hatte die ersten Hornies am Fischgalgen!

Und zum Thema auch mal wieder was: Um 22.50h kam brav die Polizei vorbei um ein Wohnmobil vom Surferparkplatz zu scheuchen. Die dürfen dort nur bis 22h stehen... 
Also: wer vorhat, in einem Wohnmobil auf die Morgendämmerung zu warten hat wohl schlechte Karten im Moment.

@all: interessant - wie bei Kindern -- wenn man sie nicht beachtet, schmeissen sie sich auf den Boden, schlagen um sich und schreien wie am Spieß 

@Tim: schade, ich dachte schon, das wäre ein "Finalposting"  #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> gute Nachrichten aus Dahme:
> War gestern mit MichaelB dort
> |wavey:




ich muss immer wieder feststellen, dass es nicht nur schwer für Dich zu sein scheint, immer mal wieder zu einem Treffen zu erscheinen, noch schwerer ist es wohl , einmal 'ne SMS zu schicken. Da müssen wir nochmal drüber reden  |krach: 

  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Was, Vossi mit dem Boardferkel in Spee willst Du noch los #d   
Das könnte gefährlich werden.
Ich hab Sönke erst mal bei Wodi angezeigt. So geht das nicht weiter hier :q 

Guckst Du hier: Ferkel 
Gernot #h


----------



## theactor (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

HI,

..da schimmert doch immer wieder die suizidale Veranlagung vom BigGameFischer durch -- jetzt verpetzt er auch noch quer durch alle Themen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Vossi: jawohl - let's talk it over.. am besten auf dem Wasser  

|wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Hehe,  Unmoraltor,
wenn Du dich aber als theoretisch potentielles Stalking-Opfer in diesem Thread
fühlst schickst du mir aber vorher ne PN bitte. :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

nur mal am Rande

Ist das Parken am alten Leuchtturm in Dahmeshoeved jetzt zum grossten Teil verboten oder nicht? Wollte mal im July dort vorbeischauen und Platti und Dorschies aergern. Wie sieht es dort mit parkverboten aus. Letztes mal war nix mit Parkverboten dort! 

@ all

pisst Euch nicht alle gegenseitig an und ignoriert einfach guest. Ich glaub er hat nicht mehr Gehirn wie so ein Seeringelwurm. Wo war bloss dort das Gehirn beim diesen Kneifwuermern?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> @Vossi: jawohl - let's talk it over.. am besten auf dem Wasser  |wavey:


...geht klar...wenn ich denn mal weiss, wann und wo.... Ich glaube, ich muss mal wieder einen Anruf zu nachtschlafender Zeit tätigen  :q  :q  :q


----------



## theactor (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Hi,



> Ich glaube, ich muss mal wieder einen Anruf zu nachtschlafender Zeit tätigen


Um meinen Rückruf bei "tagschlafender" Zeit dann zu ignorieren :q  
Ich habe mich ja fast geehrt gefühlt bis ich erfuhr, dass Ihr ganz Deutschland abtelefoniert habt :g 

Da ich ja ein Windweichei bin (obwohl ich mich in Dahme schon echt "hart" fand  ) sind die Bellytage ja eher gezählt. Aber ich werde versuchen dran zu denken, mich gehorsamst zu melden...
|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> ....Um meinen Rückruf bei "tagschlafender" Zeit dann zu ignorieren :q
> Ich habe mich ja fast geehrt gefühlt bis ich erfuhr, dass Ihr ganz Deutschland abtelefoniert habt :g |wavey:


....
...zuerst einmal hat nur ein gewisser Herr "Ich trage einen geilen Schlapphut" durch halb Deutschland telefoniert (ich habe es nur bei zwei Personen versucht   - wer der Andere war, sage ich besser nicht  :q  ). Und Deinen Anruf musst ich leider ignorieren, da mein Handy nicht in Reichweite war  #c


----------



## gu-est (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> pisst Euch nicht alle gegenseitig an und ignoriert einfach guest. Ich glaub er hat nicht mehr Gehirn wie so ein Seeringelwurm. Wo war bloss dort das Gehirn beim diesen Kneifwuermern?


 
na du musst es ja wissen. du sach mal....hatten wir nicht ein gentlemen agreement, dass wir uns ignorieren? warum hast du das gebrochen?


----------



## gu-est (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,...machen Autos - und Analphabeten :q
> 
> Verpiss Dich - und niemand vermisst Dich #h
> 
> ...


 
is doch schön, dass wenigstenst du die klein satire auf die hier üblichen ornithologen fervehlungen nicht verstanden haben tushst.

#h

ps. was meinst du mit "verpiss dich"? stehst du etwa auch auf natursekt? wir sollten uns unbedingt mal am strand treffen!


----------



## havkat (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Falschparker Bereich Dahme/Dahmeshöved*

Okay!

Ich denke mal, dass das Thema "Falschparker" zur Genüge abgefrühstückt wurde.

Bevor es hier zu weiteren umgangssprachlichen Entgleisungen, zum tieferen Eintauchen in Brehms Tierleben, kurz zur unnötigen Entstehung von Datenmüll kommt.....

Dieses Thema ist nun an seinem Ende angelangt.


----------

